# glftpd problem

## fox2

Hi,

I'm having a problem with getting glftpd to execute external commands properly. (eg. site_cmd exec commands or zipscripts). Basically it just gives me an "error executing command" for site_cmd commands and a "553 openssl-0.9.7b.tar.gz: Dupescript could not be executed." type error when trying to upload something.

If I give an invalid path (or disable) the dupescript, I just get a similar error about the zipscript. This leads me to believe that my paths are ok.

I made sure my zipscripts and external shell scripts are in the right place with executable permissions (755). I've tried a basic glftpd.conf configuration (basically the one that ships with it) and a working glftpd.conf from my glftpd server running on RedHat with the paths updated and users/groups imported of course.

I've tried emerging glftpd and installing from the original tarball from glftpd.com but no luck either way. Any ideas? I'm thinking it has something to do with the shared libraries being used cause I can't find any other config options to toy with.

Everything else with glftpd seems to work fine. Any ideas or suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks.

----------

## fox2

Some more info on the problem.

For kicks I am running a gentoo guest os under vmware on a gentoo host. The guest install is where I am trying to install glftpd.

If I do a basic glftpd install on the guest os, I get the execute problems. If I do the same basic install on the host gentoo (not under vmware) everything seems to work fine. The gentoo configs are a little different but I am not really sure if it is the gentoo config or just a problem with glftpd under vmware.

Anyone else trying this?

----------

## Nikmind

I can relate to this problem. It has worked without a flaw for months but some update of something has killed script handling in glftpd. I get "Dirscript could not be executed!." and the same for the zipscript.

For some reason no scripts can be used any longer. I cant find what package that has been updated to create this problem.

Anyone have any idea ??

/Nikmind

----------

## hanst

I also get's "530 Error executing command." on both my gentoo boxes whith glftpd. I got this problem after I did a emerge -u world so now I'm trying to emerge all the old versions of the progs that my emerge updated.

----------

## eztiger

I ran into this problem last night. The only thing I emerged was an update to the latest gcc (which I've been putting off for a while due to always having problems in the past....the irony).

The odd thing was it was a good hour or two after gcc was updated that the external commands stopped executing.

A bit of investigation shows that running the script from the command line in a chroot causes the script to segfault halfway through. I assume this is why the ftpd returns an error...not because it can't execute the script...but because it can, it just segfaults and doesn't return anything.

I've recompiled the zipscript with no further luck, also tried a few others but I run into the same problem.

I'm not sure why an update of gcc would cause this (if indeed this is the problem...but it seems like too much of a co-incidence)

Another oddity is when chrooting /glftpd /bin/bash I get :

/bin/bash: Symbol `vi_insertion_keymap' has different size in shared

object, consider re-linking

/bin/bash: Symbol `vi_movement_keymap' has different size in shared

object, consider re-linking

/bin/bash: Symbol `emacs_standard_keymap' has different size in shared

object, consider re-linking

/bin/bash: Symbol `emacs_ctlx_keymap' has different size in shared object, consider re-linking

/bin/bash: Symbol `emacs_meta_keymap' has different size in shared object, consider re-linking

Which clearly isn't right (the chroot command still completed successfully). So something is broken somewhere.

Am I safe to emerge my old gcc version without breaking anything?

Cheers,

Kev

----------

## ViU

I have the exakt same problem. Would apriciate any clues on what package could be breaking glftpd.

----------

## eztiger

Well I've since reinstalled glftpd with (predictably) no change.

I'm currently going back to an older version of gcc as that was the only package that I changed circa the failure.

I can't see it making a difference but it's worth a shot.

----------

## eztiger

...as expected no difference  :Sad: 

Anyone? help?

----------

## ViU

Nobody has found a solution? It's not like I really need script execing abilities in glftpd but it keeps my files nicely sorted.

----------

## bob-box

I have 3 boxes wich runs gentoo, and one that used glftpd.

I got the same problem after a "emerge -u system".

I installed glftpd on the second box, on wich I had'nt updated yet.

Everything worked fine, zipscript, scripts, cmd commands etc.

Then I did a "emerge -p system" and emerged every package by itself, and tried the zipscript and cmd commands (trying to sort out wich package that caused the problem). But I had no "luck" everything worked fine.

so a "emerge -u system" wouldnt make any diffrence.

so I thought you guy's just had bad luck # :Smile: 

But then, I had to shut it down( because moving it to a diffrent location).

and after reboot... the same error occured here as with the first box.

"Thu Jul  3 18:48:58 2003 [7533    ] Error: zipscript could not be executed, file /site/movie-test/twc-tsn-divx.sfv not tested. Return value 1"

I tried a clean install on the third box, new instalation of gentoo and glftpd

and the same error occured there.

So what am I missing...!!!

I did a "etc-update" and looked at all config fles that needed to be updated.

(by keeping the usual fstab setting etc.) 

So something did happend during reboot, some scripts in /etc/init.d/ must contain some diffrent scripts after update, that cripples the scripts for glftpd..

So thats 3 boxes with the same error after 3 "emerge -u system" on diffrent systems, in a pretty short time.

So was it me or someone else that forgot something ??? 

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## bob-box

PROBLEM:  

baselayout-1.8.6.8-r1

SOLUTION:

emerge /usr/portage/sys-apps/baselayout/baselayout-1.8.6.7.ebuild

	- zipscript, scripts, site cmd's will now work fine again

 :Cool: 

----------

## eztiger

bob-box!! you rule!!!

Worked a treat...thank you.

I had a (very) quick scan over the changed between the two baselayouts and I couldn't see anything that would cause problems.

If anyone figures it out I'd be interested to know.

Thanks again everyone on this thread for helping / posting problems....#glftpd was a blank wall of unhelpfullness (as usual)

Kev

----------

## EvilN

Damn! Too late.

I allready got redhat up and running on the ftp...

 :Sad: 

----------

## ViU

Wonderfull, works like charm now.

Now lets figure out exactly what breaks it so that it can be fixed for the next version  :Smile: 

----------

## svankan

Yes it worked but have anyone reported this so problem can be solved before 1.4 final? 

/M

----------

## hanst

thx bob-box, you saved my day.

----------

## zaanpenguin

Is there a 'normal' solution to this yet, other than downgrading base-layout ? I have some suspicions it might be causing problems with other emerges.

----------

## mjenne

Hi,

I have/had the same Problem. My Zipscript (zipscript-c) doesnt run.

After:

emerge /usr/portage/sys-apps/baselayout/baselayout-1.8.6.7.ebuild 

ist runs but say to any File bad. But my "rescan" Script work fine.

Does anyone use zipscript-c and have similar Problems?

Thx

Manuel

----------

## vxspiritxv

I got glftpd running, its having a fue glitches as well...

Some people can't connect (everything is set up right)

With the -d switch added to glftpd I see this error in the logs:

Aug 10 10:52:33 server [glftpd][7018]: getline error - lost connection?

I hit up the chatroom (glftpd @ efnet) Archimede said he never seen that error befor.

----------

## Yazmon

 *Quote:*   

> emerge /usr/portage/sys-apps/baselayout/baselayout-1.8.6.7.ebuild 

 

I still cannot seem to get any scripts working. Ive done the above, recopied the libs, but nothing. At least calc_crc doesnt stop transfers now. Whats really weird is whatever I set the post_check to, it always says there was a problem running 'zipscript'.

Any ideas? 

 :Question: 

----------

## zaanpenguin

You need to restart xinetd after emerging the baselayout.

----------

## Floppe

Anyone found the problem in baselayout yet  :Question: 

----------

## -Blade-

There exists a workaround. If you apply it, you can use all ebuilds up to 

baselayout-1.8.6.10-r1  :Very Happy: 

Xinetd uses functions. This is needed to be unset.

Just change the start-part of /etc/init.d/xinetd to this:

```

start() {

        ebegin "Starting xinetd"

        (

        unset -f `declare -F | sed 's:declare -f::g'`  # filter out functions

        start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --exec /usr/sbin/xinetd \

                -- -pidfile /var/run/xinetd.pid ${XINETD_OPTS}

        )

        eend $? 

}

```

...and restart xinetd.

----------

## Floppe

Yesss , it works   :Very Happy: 

Thank you!

----------

## Skillshot

 *-Blade- wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Just change the start-part of /etc/init.d/xinetd to this:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Mmh ... thx, tried it, works, but i get an error from the xinetd script at "eend $?" ... nevertheless, it works (again) ..  :Wink: 

----------

## Gorgone

```

start() {

        ebegin "Starting xinetd"

        (

        unset -f `declare -F | sed 's:declare -f::g'`  # filter out functions

        start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --exec /usr/sbin/xinetd \

                -- -pidfile /var/run/xinetd.pid ${XINETD_OPTS}

        )

        eend $?

}

```

works perfekt thanks alot ...........

----------

## bob-box

 :Very Happy: 

thnx it works...I was looking forward to this fix  :Smile: 

-Big Kartong og Bob-Box

----------

## eltech

 *-Blade- wrote:*   

> There exists a workaround. If you apply it, you can use all ebuilds up to 
> 
> baselayout-1.8.6.10-r1 
> 
> Xinetd uses functions. This is needed to be unset.
> ...

 

well when i try this .. i get the below error

```
/etc/init.d/xinetd restart

 * Starting xinetd...

Usage: xinetd [-d] [-f config_file] [-filelog filename] [-syslog facility] [-reuse] [-limit proc_limit] [-pidfile filename] [-logprocs limit] [-shutdownprocs limit] [-cc interval]

  [ !! ]nscript.sh: line 17: --: command not found
```

----------

## eltech

 *-Blade- wrote:*   

> There exists a workaround. If you apply it, you can use all ebuilds up to 
> 
> baselayout-1.8.6.10-r1 
> 
> Xinetd uses functions. This is needed to be unset.
> ...

 

well when i try this .. i get the below error

```
/etc/init.d/xinetd restart

 * Starting xinetd...

Usage: xinetd [-d] [-f config_file] [-filelog filename] [-syslog facility] [-reuse] [-limit proc_limit] [-pidfile filename] [-logprocs limit] [-shutdownprocs limit] [-cc interval]

  [ !! ]nscript.sh: line 17: --: command not found
```

----------

## zaanpenguin

You're getting that error because you omitted the '\' at the end.

----------

## zaanpenguin

You're getting that error because you omitted the '\' at the end.

----------

## eltech

 *zaanpenguin wrote:*   

> You're getting that error because you omitted the '\' at the end.

 

Well since then i have been doing alot.. and i have all the below information ..

hello all ..

ok .. let me stat the facts ..

- hosts.allow = glftpd: ALL

- here is my baselayout version

Latest version available: 1.8.6.10-r1

Latest version installed: 1.8.5.9

upgrade?

- i have followed the directions for tls setup

my key is in /etc

glftpd-dsa.pem

- my /etc/xinet.d/glftpd looks like this

```
service glftpd

{

    disable         = no

    flags           = REUSE NAMEINARGS

    socket_type     = stream

    protocol        = tcp

    wait            = no

    user            = root

    server          = /usr/sbin/tcpd

    server_args     = /opt/glftpd/bin/glftpd -l -i -o -r /opt/glftpd/glftpd.conf -s/opt/glftpd/bin/glstrings.bin -z cert=/etc/glftpd-dsa.pem

}
```

- my /etc/xinetd.d/conf looks like below

```
defaults

{

        #only_from      = localhost

        instances      = 60

        log_type       = SYSLOG authpriv info

        log_on_success = HOST PID

        log_on_failure = HOST

        cps            = 25 30

}

includedir /etc/xinetd.d

```

- netstat -nap | grep 2021 shows

```
tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:2021            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      2868/xinetd         

tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:2021          127.0.0.1:1079          ESTABLISHED 2753/glftpd:localho 

tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:1088          127.0.0.1:2021          ESTABLISHED 2776/ncftp          

tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:1079          127.0.0.1:2021          ESTABLISHED 2752/ncftp          

tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:2021          127.0.0.1:1088          ESTABLISHED 2777/glftpd:localho 

tcp        0      0 24.229.xx.xx:2021       24.229.15.74:3533       ESTABLISHED 2873/glftpd:office. 

tcp        7      0 24.229.xx.xx:2021       24.229.15.74:3532       CLOSE_WAIT  2827/glftpd:office. 
```

you can see the connections from the local host and the windows box using flashfxp

when trying to connect using ncftp LOCALLY

ncftp -P 2021 -u glftpd localhost

i can login

```

Connecting to 127.0.0.1...                                                                                                          

PCNS (glftpd 1.30_Linux+TLS) ready.

Logging in...                                                                                                                       

Password requested by 127.0.0.1 for user "glftpd".

    Password required for glftpd.

Password: ******

                                _____

 

----------

## eltech

DUPELast edited by eltech on Thu Sep 25, 2003 8:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## eltech

 *zaanpenguin wrote:*   

> You're getting that error because you omitted the '\' at the end.

 

Well since then i have been doing alot.. and i have all the below information ..

- here is my baselayout version

Latest version available: 1.8.6.10-r1

Latest version installed: 1.8.5.9

upgrade?

i found a fix here. atleast for windows .. and flashfxp .. 

http://pftp.suxx.sk/winsslwrap/HOW-TO/

from another *nix box using ncftp i get this error

```
ncftp -P 2021 -u glftpd 24.229.xx.xx

NcFTP 3.1.5 (Oct 13, 2002) by Mike Gleason (ncftp@ncftp.com).

Connecting to 24.229.xx.xx...                                                                                                       

PCNS (glftpd 1.30_Linux+TLS) ready.

User glftpd access denied. Use secure access                                                                                        

Sleeping 20 seconds...                          
```

----------

## eltech

 *zaanpenguin wrote:*   

> You're getting that error because you omitted the '\' at the end.

 

actually .. i didnt , it still doesnt work ..

what it seems i did was this ..

[code]start() {

        ebegin "Starting xinetd"

        (

        unset -f `declare -F | sed 's:declare -f::g'`  # filter out functions

        start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --exec /usr/sbin/xinetd -- -pidfile /var/run/xinetd.pid ${XINETD_OPTS}

        )

        eend $?

}

the code is broken up here obviously .. 

but anyway .. 

this ..

start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --exec /usr/sbin/xinetd -- -

and this ..

pidfile /var/run/xinetd.pid ${XINETD_OPTS}

all on one line, corrected the problem ..

i have the latest baselayout ..all is well .. but post_check zipscript error is the new challenge ..

----------

## d4h0od

i have the same problem as vxspiritxv

i have glftpd set ut right... cuz i can connect and 2 others can also connect from other places... but i have one user who cant connect...

have no idea whats wrong...  the one who cant connect to glftpd on my gentoo box can connect to glftpd on a debian box here on the same network...

it must be something specific with glftpd on gentoo or ??

----------

## blad0r

[12:49:12] 226- Error: post_check script (zipscript) could not be executed, file not tested.

anyone knows how to fix this problem ?

----------

## eltech

nope .. i even did a clean gentoo and glftpd install and still doesnt work .. seems for some reason to work for some people .. did you try everything posted in this topic? 

Did you visit bugs.gentoo.org and search 'glftpd' for a possible fix also? its all there .. doesnt work for most people, but worked for some.. also seems no one is geared to even trying to fix the problem ..

also dont ask to much about the problem, you may get a nasty email from someone as i did .. kids.. what can you do ..

----------

## Yazmon

 *eltech wrote:*   

>  *zaanpenguin wrote:*   You're getting that error because you omitted the '\' at the end. 
> 
> actually .. i didnt , it still doesnt work ..
> 
> what it seems i did was this ..
> ...

 

Worked for me, thanks!!!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dMG

I've tried everything in this thread but still not working  :Sad: 

This is what happens to me:

beyond(/etc/init.d #) ps aux|grep xinetd

root      4250  0.0  0.0  1524  440 pts/6    S    23:49   0:00 grep xinetd

beyond(/etc/init.d #) ./xinetd start

 * WARNING:  "xinetd" has already been started.

beyond(/etc/init.d #)

Obviously, xinetd is NOT started. No .pid file present either

ah well, started xinetd manually then

beyond(/etc/init.d #)/usr/local/sbin/xinetd -pidfile /var/run/xinetd.pid

just to get ANYTHING working...

Tried these:

```

depend() {

        need net

}

start() {

        ebegin "Starting xinetd"

                (

                unset -f `declare -F | sed 's:declare -f::g'`  # filter out functions

                start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --exec /usr/local/sbin/xinetd -- -pidfile /var/run/xinetd.pid ${XINETD_OPTS}

                )

               eend $?

               }

stop() {

        ebegin "Stopping inetd"

        start-stop-daemon --stop --quiet --pidfile /var/run/xinetd.pid

        eend $?

}

```

```

depend() {

        need net

}

start() {

        ebegin "Starting xinetd"

                (

                unset -f `declare -F | sed 's:declare -f::g'`  # filter out functions

                start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --exec /usr/local/sbin/xinetd \

                -- -pidfile /var/run/xinetd.pid ${XINETD_OPTS}

                )

               eend $?

               }

stop() {

        ebegin "Stopping inetd"

        start-stop-daemon --stop --quiet --pidfile /var/run/xinetd.pid

        eend $?

}

```

Oh, i use baselayout-1.8.6.10-r1 too. Ive tried baselayout-1.8.6.12-r5 aswell as baselayout-1.8.5.9 but to no avail...

baselayout 1.8.5.9 gives me an error about "/mnt/.init.d/softlevel : file not found" or similar too. Would be of great help to find out how i can downgrade to this version successfully.

These are the errors i recieve on the ftp:

MKD hej

550 Dirscript could not be executed!.

STOR test.txt

553 test.txt: Dupescript could not be executed.

I might add that i tried inetd too but with the exact same results...

.

*EDIT*

Update: I managed to get the /etc/init.d/xinetd script starting and stopping somehow, but the errors still remain..

----------

## onkelfusspilz

Hi,

the /etc/init.d/xinetd fix seems to be included in the never versions of baselayout. But this didn't solve my problems with exactly the same symptoms.

I have a 64Bit amd64 System with glftpd installed, and my /bin/bash is linked against a library from /lib64/ ! This is easy to solve with creating the additional /lib64/ folder and copying over the libs. Then I altered the /opt/glftpd/etc/ld.so.conf, and added the /lib64 to it. After a 

```
chroot /opt/glftpd/ /bin/ldconfig
```

everything works fine for me.

Maybe this helps someone. If you still have questions feel free to ask me, maybe I can give you a hint.

----------

## pbns

I have run into the same problem now, but I'm using baselayout 1.9.4-r3. Everyting has worked fine a long time untill friday, when it suddenly flipped out. Now I get "Error: post_check script (zipscript) could not be executed, file not tested." and when I try do do a rescan I get "/bin/ rescan: /lib/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.3.4' not found (required by /bin/rescan)".

I've read through the earlier posts here many times, but nothing works to fix this. Can anyone help?

----------

## onkelfusspilz

Hi pbns,

I don't know exactly what you mean with "when I try to do a rescan", but anyways, it seems you're missing a needed library.

Try this 

```
 chroot /opt/glftpd /bin/bash
```

 you're chrooted now, that means that you run in the /opt/glftpd environment just like glftpd is doing it. Now try to run the same commands that are executed by your zipscript. If something fails, you can track this down by running ldd on the failed command like 

```
 ldd /bin/bash 
```

 That'll give you a list of the needed librarys for this file. Exit the chroot with 

```
exit
```

 and copy the libs to /opt/glftpd/lib and run 

```
chroot /opt/glftpd/ /bin/ldconfig
```

 that'll probably fix it for you as it did in my case.

If I missunderstood you please give preciser information.

----------

## pbns

Thank you very much! Using ldd to check lib's solved the whole problem, just copied them over til /glftpd/lib and now it works smoothly. Again, a big thanks!  :Smile: 

----------

## mephist0

Hi guys !

I still have this F*CKING error  :Sad: 

226- Error: post_check script (zipscript) could not be executed, file not tested.

baselayout :

[ Searching for package 'baselayout' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.11.14-r6 (0)

and a patched xinetd init.d script is already included !

emerge --info :

```

Portage 2.1_pre6-r5 (default-linux/amd64/2006.0, gcc-3.4.4, glibc-2.3.5-r2, 2.6.16 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.16 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.14

dev-lang/python:     2.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O3 -pipe -ftracer -funit-at-a-time -fforce-addr -fpeel-loops"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /opt/glftpd/etc /opt/glftpd/ftp-data /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /usr/share/texmf/dvipdfm/config/ /usr/share/texmf/dvips/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/platex/config/ /usr/share/texmf/xdvi/ /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O3 -pipe -ftracer -funit-at-a-time -fforce-addr -fpeel-loops"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/ ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/"

LANG="en_US"

LC_ALL="en_US"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="amd64 16bit 64bit 7zip X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa ansi apache2 arts artworkextra asf async audiofile avi bash-completion bcmath bdf berkdb bidi bitmap-fonts bl blender-game bootsplash buffysize buttons bzip2 cairo calendar cddb cdinstall cdr cdrom cgi chm chroot cjk cli cpudetection crypt cscope css ctype cups curl cvs cvsgraph dba dbus dga dio diskio divx4linux doc dpms dri dvd dvdr dvdread edl eds emboss encode enscript esd exif expat fat fbcon ffmpeg firefox flac foomaticdb force-cgi-redirect fortran ftp gcj gd gif gimp gimp-print gnustep gpgme gpm gsnd gstreamer gtk gtk2 guile gzip hal hddtemp idea idn ieee1394 imagemagick imap imlib infopipe ipv6 java javascript jce jikes jp2 jpeg jpeg2k lame lcms ldap ldapsam libcaca libwww live lm_sensors logrotate lua lzo lzw lzw-tiff mad maildir mailwrapper memlimit mime mmap mng mozcalendar mozsvg mp3 mp4 mpeg mpeg2 mplayer mpm-worker musepack ncurses net network nls nptl nsplugin ntfs nvidia objc offensive ogg opengl oss pam pcre pdflib perl php png pop posix python qt quicktime rar readline real recode rrdcgi rrdtool rtc samba sdl sensord session simplexml slang smartcard smp soap sockets spell spl ssl stlport subtitles tcltk tcpd tetex theora threads tiff tokenizer toolbar truetype truetype-fonts type1 type1-fonts unicode usb userlocales vcd videos vim vorbis x264 xanim xatrix xml xml2 xmlreader xmms xpm xprint xrandr xscreensaver xsl xv xvid zip zlib elibc_glibc input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_vmmouse kernel_linux userland_GNU video_cards_vmware video_cards_nv video_cards_nvidia video_cards_vesa"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

heres my configs :

glftpd.conf

```

#if you have rsa cert file

#RSA_CERT_FILE /glftpd/ftpd-rsa.pem

#if you have dsa cert file

DSA_CERT_FILE /glftpd/etc/ftpd-dsa.pem

#ciphers for control connection

#CIPHERS_FOR_CTRL HIGH:MEDIUM

#ciphers for dirlists

#CIPHERS_FOR_DIR MEDIUM:HIGH:LOW

#ciphers for other data transfers

#CIPHERS_FOR_DATA MEDIUM:HIGH:LOW

#TLS_FTPS 0

# Server shutdown: 0=server open, 1=deny all but siteops, !*=deny all, etc

shutdown 0

xdupe *.zip *.[Rr][0-9][0-9] *.[Rr][Aa][Rr] *.[mM][pP][3]

sitename_long   MY[:space:]SITE[:space:]NAME    

sitename_short  TEC

email           root@127.0.0.1

rootpath /glftpd

# Path relative to the ROOTPATH.

datapath        /ftp-data 

welcome_msg     /ftp-data/misc/welcome.msg      *

goodbye_msg     /ftp-data/misc/goodbye.msg      *

newsfile        /ftp-data/misc/newsfile         *

banner          /ftp-data/misc/banner

# TLS enforcements.

userrejectsecure        !*

userrejectinsecure      !*

denydiruncrypted        !*

denydatauncrypted       !*

# we will not show the dir/file listings in color

color_mode 0

##############################################################################

# SECTION #     KEYWORD                 DIRECTORY       SEPARATE CREDITS     #

##############################################################################

stat_section    DEFAULT                 *               yes

##############################################################################

##################     THE RIGHTS SECTION BEGINS HERE     ####################

##############################################################################

# (you can use a ! in front of any group/user/flag to negate it)             #

# The default is no, you don't need to add "!*" at the end                   #

#                                                                            #

# Function       Path                   =GROUP or -username or X (flag)      #

##############################################################################

upload          *                               *

resume          *                               *

makedir         *                               *

download        *                               *

dirlog          *                               *

rename          *                               1 =STAFF

filemove        *                               1 =STAFF

renameown       *                               *

nuke            *                               *

delete          *                               1

deleteown       *                               *

##############################################################################

###################     THE RIGHTS SECTION ENDS HERE     #####################

##############################################################################

##############################################################################

# secure_pass   mask            users to whom this rule applies              #

##############################################################################

#secure_pass    a2..            *

##############################################################################

# secure_ip   min. fields   allow hostnames?   need ident?   users to whom this applies

##############################################################################

#secure_ip      1               1               1               *

##############################################################################

#path-filter    group   path/msgfile                    filters

path-filter     *       /ftp-data/misc/pathmsg          ^[-A-Za-z0-9_.()[:space:]]*$  ^\.  ^-  

use_dir_size k /site/incoming

show_totals     *               *

show_diz        .message        *

free_space 20

max_users 15 5

total_users 300

# dupecheck     how many days?  ignore file case like Windows?

dupe_check      7               no

dl_incomplete 1

noretrieve      passwd  passwd- group   group-

min_homedir     /site

#############################################################################

#        <cap 1st letter>   <lower/upper>       character conversions...

#file_names     0               lower           [:space:]_

#dir_names      1               none            [:space:]_

#############################################################################

#tagline                No[:space:]Tagline[:space:]Set

ignore_type  *.[tT][xX][tT] *.[nN][fF][oO] [rR][eE][aA][dD][mM][eE] .message

ignore_type  *.[sS][fF][vV] *.[cC][rR][cC] *.[dD][iI][zZ]

#############################################################################

#pre_dir_check  /bin/dirscript

#pre_check      /bin/dupescript

#post_check     /bin/zipscript

#############################################################################

calc_crc        *

post_check      /bin/zipscript-c *

############## Location #################### Max number of lines in Display #

requests        /ftp-data/misc/requests         10

#############################################################################

oneliners       10

lastonline      0

############################################################################

# Nukedir_Style:                                

# 1st. Option   [Format: %N = DIR]

# 2nd. Option   0 = Delete ALL, 1 = Save main dir.,  2 = Save ALL (UNNUKE)

# 3rd. Option   [Byte Size] for nuker to discount.

############################################################################

nukedir_style   NUKED-%N        2       50000

empty_nuke      25000

multiplier_max  20

############################################################################

# Private Groups:   privgroup GROUPNAME GROUPDESC                          #

############################################################################

privgroup       STAFF            My[:space:]Private[:space:]Group

############################################################################

# PRIVPATHS:  Directories should be uniquely named (no wildcards)          #

############################################################################

#privpath /site/privatedir      1 =STAFF

############################################################################

# CUSTOM SITE COMMANDS                                                     #

# site_cmd [CMD NAME] [EXEC/TEXT] [PATH TO FILE]                           #

############################################################################            

site_cmd RULES          TEXT    /ftp-data/misc/site.rules

site_cmd LOCATE         EXEC    /bin/locate.sh

# Some aliases for group stats commands

site_cmd GRPWKUP        IS      GPWK

site_cmd GRPWKDN        IS      GPWD

site_cmd GRPMONTHUP     IS      GPMONTHUP

site_cmd GRPMONTHDN     IS      GPMONTHDN

site_cmd GRPALUP        IS      GPAL

site_cmd GRPALDN        IS      GPAD

custom-grpwkup          !8 *

custom-grpwkdn          !8 *

custom-grpmonthup       !8 *

custom-grpmonthdn       !8 *

custom-grpalup          !8 *

custom-grpaldn          !8 *

custom-rules    !8 *

#locate allows users to search priv dirs !!!!, do not use it

custom-locate   1

-addip           1 2 7

-adduser         1 2 7

-change          1 7

-changeallot     1 2 7

-changeflags     1

-changeratio     1 2 7

-changesratio    1 7

-changehomedir   1

-chmod           1

-chgadmin        1 7

-chgrp           1 7

-chgrp-priv      1

-chpass          1

-delip           1 2 7

-delownip       !8 *

-deluser         1 2 7

-dirs           !8 *

-errlog          1

-flags          !8 *

-gadduser        1 2 7

-ginfo           2 H

-give            G

-group          !3 *

-groups         !8 * 

-grp            !8 *

-groupcomment    1

-grpadd          1

-grpchange       1

-grpdel          1

-grplog          1

-grpnfo          1 2

-grpren          1

-grpstats        *

-help           !8 *

-info           !8 *

-kick            D

-kill            E

-logins          1

-misc           !8 *

-msg            !8 *

-msg*            1

-msg=            1

-msg{           !8 *

-nuke            A

-onel           !8 *

-oneladd        !8 *

-passwd         !8 *

-predupe         C

-purge           1

-readd           1 2 7

-renuser         1 7

-reqlog          1 A B 7

-request        !8 *

-requestadd     !8 *

-show            1

-showhiddenusers 1

-stat           !8 *

-stats          !8 *

-swho            =STAFF 1 E

-take            F

-syslog          1 =STAFF

-undupe          C

-unnuke          B

-update          1

-predupe         C

-purge           1

-readd           1 2 7

-renuser         1 7

-reqlog          1 A B 7

-request        !8 *

-requestadd     !8 *

-show            1

-showhiddenusers 1

-stat           !8 *

-stats          !8 *

-swho            =STAFF 1 E

-take            F

-syslog          1 =STAFF

-undupe          C

-unnuke          B

-update          1

-user           !8 *

-users           H

-usercomment     1 7

-userextra       1 2 7

-who            !8 *

-wipe            1

-seen            1

-laston          1

-userothers      1

-traffic         1 7

```

zsconfig.h :

```

/* zsconfig.h - ZipScript-C config file

 *

 * This file only contains overrides of the defaults. If you need to edit/change

 * other options, please copy the option from README.ZSCONFIG and place it in

 * here.

 * The complete list of options availible is found in README.ZSCONFIG.

 *

 * Please do not change settings you do not understand!

 *

 */

/* DO NOT USE WILDCARDS HERE - only cleanupdirs use wildcards! */

#define sitepath_dir                    "/site/"

#define group_dirs                      "/site/groups/"

#define zip_dirs                        "/site/incoming/0DAY/ /site/incoming/0DAY/EB00KS/ /site/incoming/EB00KS/COMiX/ /site/incoming/0DAY/EB00KS/LERNiNG/ /site/incoming/0DAY/EB00KS/COMiX/Captain.America/ /site/incoming/test/"

#define sfv_dirs                        "/site/incoming/MP3/ /site/incoming/APPZ/ /site/incoming/GAMEZ/ /site/incoming/TV-SERiES/ /site/incoming/MUSiC-ViDEOS/ /site/incoming/REQUESTS/ /site/incoming/ViDEOS/ /site/inconming/ViDEOS/DiVX/ /site/incoming/DVDR/ /site/incoming/XViD/ /site/incoming/SVCD/ /site/incoming/VCD/ /site/incoming/PS2/ /site/incoming/XxX/ /site/incoming/MP3/###AUDiOB00KS###/ 

/site/incoming/0DAY/EB00KS/COMiX/Captain.America/ /site/incoming/test/"

#define nocheck_dirs                    "/site/private/"

#define noforce_sfv_first_dirs          "/site/incoming/REQUESTS/"

#define audio_nocheck_dirs              "/site/groups/ /site/incoming/REQUESTS/"

#define allowed_types_exemption_dirs    "/site/incoming/MUSiC-ViDEOS/"

#define check_for_missing_nfo_dirs      "/site/incoming/GAMEZ/ /site/incoming/APPZ/"

#define cleanupdirs                     "/site/incoming/test/ /site/incoming/GAMEZ/ /site/incoming/APPZ/ /site/incoming/MUSiC-ViDEOS/"

#define cleanupdirs_dated               "/site/incoming/0day/%m%d/ /site/incoming/MP3/%m%d/"

#define short_sitename                  "TEC"

#define debug_mode                      TRUE

#define debug_altlog                    FALSE

#define status_bar_type                 1

#define incompleteislink                1

#define allowed_types                   "jpg,cue,m3u,mpg,mpeg,avi,txt,mov,vob"

#define ignored_types                   ",diz,debug,message,imdb"

#define deny_double_sfv                 FALSE

#define force_sfv_first                 FALSE

#define audio_genre_path                "/site/incoming/music.by.genre/"

#define audio_artist_path               "/site/incoming/music.by.artist/"

#define audio_year_path                 "/site/incoming/music.by.year/"

#define audio_group_path                "/site/incoming/music.by.group/"

#define allowed_constant_bitrates       "160,192"

#define allowed_years                   "2003,2004,2005,2006"

#define banned_genres                   "Christian Rap,Christian Rock,Christian Gangsta Rap,Contemporary Christian"

#define allowed_genres                  "Rock,Ethnic,Indie,Instrumental Rock,Soundtrack"

#define audio_genre_sort                FALSE

#define audio_year_sort                 FALSE

#define audio_artist_sort               FALSE

#define audio_group_sort                FALSE

#define audio_cbr_check                 TRUE

#define audio_cbr_warn                  TRUE

#define audio_year_check                TRUE

#define audio_year_warn                 TRUE

#define audio_banned_genre_check        TRUE

#define audio_allowed_genre_check       FALSE

#define audio_genre_warn                TRUE

#define enable_nfo_script               FALSE

#define nfo_script                      "/bin/psxc-imdb.sh"

#define enable_complete_script          FALSE

#define complete_script                 "/bin/nfo_copy.sh"

```

Please help me ... I tried everything I know of ...

[EDIT]

W00T !!

WORKS !!!

I recompiled baselayout with useflag +static and works with no errors !!!!!

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Bonilla

Hi everyone,

i recently had to deal with that very same problem you all had and tried every possible solution mentioned in this thread. Nothing worked for me.

However I was just able to figure out what my problem was! Some time ago I reinstalled my gentoo installation including glftpd and the zip script. Before cleaning my drive I did make a backup of all important glftpd settings and files including the content of the folder /glftpd/ftp-data/pzs-ng/site/. After finishing my installation I merely copied the /glftpd/ftp-data/pzs-ng/site backup back to its place. For some weird reason, however, that /glftpd/ftp-data/pzs-ng/site/ folder did not have the proper rights it needed assigned to it.

After chmodding /glftpd/ftp-data/pzs-ng/site with "chmod -R 777" that nasty message "226- Error: post_check script (zipscript) could not be executed, file not tested." finally vanished for good.

Cheers,

Bobby

----------

